# Possibly selling homemade tombstones for the first time



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Good afternoon everybody. I'm a new member and first time poster, so please forgive me if I commit any faux pas with my first post.

Like most, if not all of us, I have been making my own yard decorations for the past several years, and have over time gained a certain degree of proficiency at it. My favorite projects are anything that involves crafting/carving from foam board. I make tombstones (don't we all), signs, facades, etc. 

So far, I have only focused making my decorations for myself, to spiff up my own yard and my office. However, after this year's yard haunt, for the first time ever I received a request from somebody to make some tombstones for them. Given the amount of time and effort involved, I'm inclined to expect to be paid for them (assuming I agree to it). Since I've never sold any of my homemade decorations before, and I'm far from a professional, I have no idea what would be a fair price to ask for them. Obviously I would want to cover the cost of the materials, but as far as what my time and work is worth, I haven't the foggiest.

Has anybody else ever sold their tombstones to others before? If so, can anybody suggest what would be considered a fair asking price? I'm not greedy, and I'm not looking to get rich or rip anybody off, but I do feel that my time and effort would be worth some degree of compensation. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Not to be negitive and I am certainly not a mod, so what I say means nothing but you might have posted in the wrong spot.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

That is some nice work. Step one is to get a new hosting site for your photos. I got a porn popup when I enlarged the first photo.

Second would be to sit down and make an honest assessment of how much time and material you have into each of your designs. Then you need to figure out what four hours (as an example) of your free time is worth. Add that to the cost of materials (don't forget the little things like sandpaper, electricity, gloves, etc.). Then consider adding a little profit. Minimum wage is $8 an hour in my state. If it takes you four hours to make one (don't forget cleanup time) and your materials cost $8 that's $40 you have into it. Do you want more than that? Or can you even get that in your area? If not, you need to consider whether it's worthwhile at all. Do you want to spend your evenings in the garage up to your elbows in styrofoam dust and paint for less than minimum wage?

All things to think about.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

DeathTouch said:


> Not to be negitive and I am certainly not a mod, so what I say means nothing but you might have posted in the wrong spot.


Thanks for the heads up, Deathtouch. I hoped that a "general" forum would be generic enough for my post. Hopefully a mod can tell em where to redirect it ifthis is the wrong place.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> That is some nice work. Step one is to get a new hosting site for your photos. I got a porn popup when I enlarged the first photo.
> 
> Second would be to sit down and make an honest assessment of how much time and material you have into each of your designs. Then you need to figure out what four hours (as an example) of your free time is worth. Add that to the cost of materials (don't forget the little things like sandpaper, electricity, gloves, etc.). Then consider adding a little profit. Minimum wage is $8 an hour in my state. If it takes you four hours to make one (don't forget cleanup time) and your materials cost $8 that's $40 you have into it. Do you want more than that? Or can you even get that in your area? If not, you need to consider whether it's worthwhile at all. Do you want to spend your evenings in the garage up to your elbows in styrofoam dust and paint for less than minimum wage?
> 
> All things to think about.


Wow, really? I've used this photo hosting site several times and I've never gotten a porn pop up before? All I ever get is the photo the links go to. Maybe it just likes you.  I'd like to change them, just to be sure to keep it family friendly, if somebody can suggest a way to edit a post after it's been posted. (Still a bit of a novice at this forum stuff.)

I appreciate the suggestion. Minimun wage may be a good basis for pricing. Like I said, I'm not expecting any great degree of profit and getting rich, I just don't want to do it for free. I enjoy making this stuff, so it's not like I'd be suffering. I guess it will all just depend on how big an order they're going to want, and whether or not I can make myself part with them once they're done.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The images have been removed.
I also got a pop up so it's not just Screaming Demons seeing it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stoic, I sent you a message about the photos, so have a look at it Apparently there is now a problem with that site.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Hauntiholik said:


> The images have been removed.
> I also got a pop up so it's not just Screaming Demons seeing it.


Thanks Hauntiholik. I'll repost them using a safer service.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Stoic, I sent you a message about the photos, so have a look at it Apparently there is now a problem with that site.


Got the message. Thanks RoxyBlue. Safer pics are being reposted in 3...2...1...


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Reposting the photos from my original post through a safer service...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfect!

Screaming Demons has given good advice. Materials costs are straightforward; what your time is worth takes a bit more thought. Minimum wage is as good a place to start as any.

The comment about what price you can get in your area is also very important (also phrased as what the market will bear). Most folks understand that quality custom work will cost more, but you do need to see what the competition (stores like Spirit, Target, Halloween Express, etc.) is selling similar items for.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Do what some other people do and sell your time, not the stones. Setup workshops to show people how to build their own stones. People pay for the class. This gets the word out about what you do, plus gives back to the patron. You get really good PR. Now, if someone with more money than time comes along, you contract out to those people at the higher price. This is a win win for everyone. Those who can't afford or refuse to pay the highend price learn a skill that has value to them, and those who can't be bothered with the time have a skilled artist making custom artwork that they can brag to there country club friends. Either way, they all love you and pay you.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, that is some IMPRESSIVE work. I love he aged look you have achieved.

Personally, I could never put a price on the stuff I make. Some of my better tombstones took several hours to make plus materials. Even at a modest $15 an hour your still talking $75 or more for a 4 hour stone.

As far as what to charge?? Well that's a tough one... THe Sam Hain one could be as little as $75 or as much as $150 or more. It depends on what kind of profit you're lookming to make. IT's certainly worth a lot just based on how much time it must have taken to make it. The problem is that people see the ones in the store for $29 and probably wouldn't pay more than $50 or so. I don't know....Then there's the Epitath's ......short ones, Long ones, and Longer ones...

Simple ones $50
Medium complexity $75
Hi Complexity $100 and Up??

I don't actually know a haunter that would pay that much for anything, but i'm sure someone will recognize your talents and pay you a fair price. 

Another way to do it would be to continue to make your own stones, and then sell older ones or unwanted ones as your haunt evolves. Then you might feel better about taking $50.

You could always to teach them how to make them?? Have a Class for free or charge a modest fee.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd pay way more than $40 for those babies. 

(covet)


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Me too, Debbie. I would pay more than the average for beautiful work and those stones are beautifully crafted. Nice work Stoic_clown!

However, Madmax has an excellent point. The stores sell some cheap stones but in recent years they look pretty damn cheap I must say. Quality props sold in local stores have been on a steady decline for years now. When I first got into haunting I could find some nice stones for relatively cheap money. Now its all crap.

On the flip side, I would pay more money for the good stuff. How much more is the question. With the techniques to make stones found on Haunt Forum, many people would make their own before paying too much.

Still pretty damn nice stones though.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all of the responses and suggestions everybody. Didn't expect to get so much feedback so quickly. You guys and gals are AWESOME. I think I'll offer to show him how to make his own and see if he stills wants to pay more for custom stuff from me. I'd love to have somebody else in the neighborhood start building their own graveyard and give the kiddies another house to have some spooky fun with on Halloween. Lord knows there aren't anywhere near enough yard haunters in my 'hood.

BTW, if anybody is interested... inspired by the very kind comments and compliments I've gotten, I started another thread over in the showroom and shared some more photos of my homemade projects.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29578

Hope you enjoy them. And thanks again for all the help.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome work. Another option is to set up at a fall crafts show or flea market. A farm near me that has a pumpkin patch/corn maze/ and haunted woods does a yard sale set up the 2nd Saturday of each month from May to October for $5 for an outside space. You wouldn't have to worry about shipping any of the. Offer personalized ones "Happy Halloween from the Smith Family"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I just sold almost every stone I have made over the past three years to a local haunt. Here's how I did the math to reach the price:
1 Sheet 2 inch EPS Foam Board= $32.11
1 5 gallon bucket of pre-mixed joint compount=$13.76
1 gallon of "OOPS shelf: paint=$13.48
Various small bottles of Apple Barrel Acrylic Crafters paint=$0.97 each
Total for materials= Approximately $60.00

I double what I have in materials and negotiate from there. I usually have a price I'm determined to get, and refuse to take less than that. I have pics of them that I keep meaning to put on here. Geez, I'm such a slacker.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Some very good advice given here. I make stones to sell for local haunters as well. I've made several for co workers and some friends who decorate. Coming to a price point was the hardest thing and I still don't have it down well, but nobody complains about the price. Just an example of what I do, and mind you my stones are not nearly as detailed and intricate as yours;
I limit the options to 3 height sizes ( they are all the same width of 16 inches) This makes cutting raw stock a lot easier. They have a choice of 5 different top designs, although I'll deviate from these if someone has a special something in mind. I offer epitaphs in three different scripts, and have a flat rate for up to 15 characters, it goes up per character from there. Each stone is two inch foam, with a two tier base, base coated with a latex paint, then two coats of dry lok, followed by staining and aging. Since I mostly do it for people I know, arriving at a price is something I'm careful about. I think part of me does it just out of the love of Halloween and to see others decorate. I'm probably not making much on them all things considered.
I sell the small stones for $30.00 It's a 24 inch stone.










The medium height is 34 inches. They go for $40.00










and the tall ones are 44 inches and sell for $50.00










I think I've made perhaps 20 or so over the past few years for other folks. I've done some custom stuff too (larger monuments) but those take on different considerations.
Again, at those prices, I'm really not making much considering time, etc. You really have to just enjoy doing them, in other words, I'm keeping my day job!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great work on the stones, the detail is fantastic. The only thing I can think to add is, what if you made molds of each, and cast them out of foam? That way you have a master, and can sell the foam replicas for cheaper. I figure you can make a few copies, and sell them over time, and make a profit without having to create a new one every time.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Your stones are fantastic. Some of the best i have seen. Most of the spirit Halloween stones (far less detail than yours) now also come with some sort of led lighting, too. I think the flea market route is the way to go. Money is no object in my haunt, but I always find myself buying cheap stones that have just a bit of uniqueness.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Coming from a craftsman family - we have discussed this for many years...

My Grandfather was one of the most amazing craftsman I have ever known - a true MacGuyver type that could make something from anything. He enjoyed crafting guns, from designing and caving the wood handles, melting iron for the barrels, all of it. One of his guns took weeks to achieve, and could never be sold for the time it took him to make it - no one could or WOULD want to afford it!

Knowing this, he never put them up for sale. He just made them for pure enjoyment. Rather than watch TV - which he didnt like to do, he built guns. They stacked up in gun safes and display cabinets. He continued to live very modestly off his retirement, watching every penny.

When he died, my mother and I got astronomical offers from people to buy these guns. Dollar amounts that I don't think my Papa would have ever dreamed of putting on a price tag to sell. We didn't sell, by the way - they mean too much to us. (In other words, I feel like he could have sold them for half of what they were WORTH, had the use of extra funds for living expenses, and buying more materials to make another gun - for his entertainment. Know what I mean?)

ANYWAYS, what I got from this is - If I ever decide to sell something that I craft like this - I would NOT choose to calculate time, etc. This is something I do for enjoyment, which I do not charge minimum wage for my entertainment. And I would not be doing it to make money, it would be a benefit of doing something I love - recouping the cost of materials plus some. It's that "plus some" that I would have to figure out.

If I go to the movies, I pay them for that 2 hours of entertainment. If you can find entertainment that someone will pay you the cost of replacement materials, and even 10 percent over, then you have done well. Even if you only make 20 dollars over the cost of materials, its well above giving the movie house 20 dollars for the same 2 hours.

I know I have a weird way of looking at it - but I just thought I would throw it out there. Sorry it was so long!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

As a side note - I agree, your stones are beautiful and above average, by far. If you were looking to make a business out of them, you would do well to give up on the average resident, and find a way to sell to people that use cemetery props - maybe haunted houses, movie prop houses, or something like that. Anyone that needs good quality, and has more money than time.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Really AWESOME tombstones!!! I love the old and weathered look. As for selling I think that what everyone is saying is true. Make them to sell if that's what you want to do but I wouldn't have any illusions as to actually making money at it. Looking at your stones I can tell the considerable time and effort that must go into them and even at minimum wage I don't think anyone would pay what it realistically costs to make them. That said, like what was suggested you could sell off the older ones to make room for some of your newer creations. I've done that with some of my older ones and it's worked out well.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and kind words, everybody. Lots and lots of great points and tips. 

You know, after reading all your responses and giving it some more thought and doing some more soul searching, I think I'm just going to avoid quoting any price at all (cuz I'm sure it will wind up being unrealistic and cost prohibitive for him and I don't want to come off as being greedy) and just politely decline, with a counter-offer to sit down with the guy and show him how he can make his own tombstones and encourage him to get his own creative juices flowing (free of charge, of course). 

Over the years I have intentionally avoided ever trying to sell and make money off of my artsy-craftsy creative work. I have a day job that pays decently enough and provides me with a happy career, and stuff like this has always just been a hobby and delightful past time. Something fun that I'm really into and that allows me to get my hands dirty and challenge myself a bit. And that's how I like to keep it. I enjoy doing it because it's something by me, for me. It's what I want to do, how I want to do it, when I want to do it. It's fun and it helps keep me relaxed and sane. If I start doing it for others for money, then I have to do it the way they want it, to meet their tastes and expectations, and on their time tables. Pretty soon it will cease to be a hobby and become more of a job. Then it will eventually cease to be fun, and I won't want to do it anymore. And that's not a place in which I want to find myself.

But if I can show somebody else the ropes and inspire them to take up the foam and paint and explore their twisted, creepy, kooky, creative side, I'll have done my small part to keep the home haunting Halloween wheel turning. At least that's what I'll tell myself to help me sleep at night. 

Again, thanks to everybody who offered their thoughts. You were all very helpful.

:jol:


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I sell ceramic items i make and I charge 3 times what it cost me for materiels, the more I do the faster I get so I dont use time as a factor unless its really involved...still love your stones!!


----------

